# Things are different this year



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Is it just me, or is there something strange going on in the animal world around us? Out on the trapline, I am not seeing the waterfowl like I have always seen in the past. This year after 3 weeks in the field, I have only seen 5 ducks, where normally I would have seen thousands! Very few Canadian geese. No swans, no snow geese, no sandhill cranes! No deer.

My wife commented about the lack of songbirds visiting her feeders. Last year we had hundreds and they would empty the feeders every 3 or 4 days. This year....hardly any, and she has only filled the feeder once in 4 weeks.

Even the muskrat population seems to be down from what it normally is. I have only seen one ermine and one track of a mink. Definitely a different kind of Spring we have going on. Anyone else noticing changes like I am?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Could it be the weather? The weather has been super wacky this year... I went up coyote hunting this last weekend and there were a whole lot of nothing in the area, saw a few deer...but like no small game tracks at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

i think the wierd weather patterns we are having might have something to do with it.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the seasons are changing in reference to our calander and it's causing things to happen at different times then they used too. I know the waterfowl are a bit behind schedule due to it not getting colder til later in the year and so on. The animals will adapt and we may have to also.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

global warming....... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

um.... Chupacabra.....


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> um.... Chupacabra.....


Texas I understand, now there in Utah? ikes!!!


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> um.... Chupacabra.....


I atually seen something resembling a goat sucker a couple of years ago coming back from causey with lh2. I noticed something crouched over a carcass up on the hillside, at first I was thinking coyote but as we passed it, the **** thing stood up on it's hind legs and the thing had a huge head and massive k-9 teeth. Then I realized that it wasn't a yote, but something else.
Until this post, I had never heard of a chupacabara.
Did some research and found it to look s lot like the pics of these ugly things.
My thoughts are they're a cross of a hyena and a pitbull. Some drug lord in south amarica bread thes things to guard the crops.. Imo


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

kokehead said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> > um.... Chupacabra.....
> ...


well i use to live in texas. its mostly a mexican/ puerto rico fairy tale. but believe it or not, there are pictures of these things. there actually has been a body recovered and examined by a vet. but i dont believe they have ever caught one alive and in the action of blood sucking.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Real or myth, my story really did happen. 
Aug. 15, 2009 the last day of the Kokanee season.
The thing we saw was no predator that I've ever seen before or since. It just trips me out that what we did see looks way to similar to the pics and vids on the web..
I'm just saying...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a believer in nearly all of those "myths". I used to think all that stuff was for nuts and weak minded people. After doing a little research I found that all of those "myths" have been proven to exist. Just like the "myth" that giants used to exist!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=1:1l3fnblw]chupacabra-demotivational-poster-1226704121.jpg[/attachment:1l3fnblw][attachment=0:1l3fnblw]Chupacabra Thong.jpg[/attachment:1l3fnblw]
8)


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

kokehead said:


> Real or myth, my story really did happen.
> Aug. 15, 2009 the last day of the Kokanee season.
> The thing we saw was no predator that I've ever seen before or since. It just trips me out that what we did see looks way to similar to the pics and vids on the web..
> I'm just saying...


There seems to be much evidence to back it up, but for some reason still remains a myth. If you've ever been to Mexico, they have a dog usually wild, looks very similar to the chupacabra. I know many people think it's a mistaken idenity


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

[attachment=0:2h1nllop]amimal.jpg[/attachment:2h1nllop]


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

pkred said:


> [attachment=0:39oljleo]amimal.jpg[/attachment:39oljleo]


I like this


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm still seeing lots of geese. My bird feeders are emptied out the same day I fill them (four total). It seems a bit early to be seeing Sandhills. We have had an above average year for precipitation other than that my world seems pretty normal.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is my theory.
Ok, the Magnetic North is about to flip and that is at the same time that the sun is going into its biggest solar maximum in the last 200 years, on top of that we have a weakening in the earths magnetic field (prolly has something to do with the possobility it is about to flip).
So, because of all those things our weather is CRAZY around the world and the animals are just changing along with all the other changes. That is just my .02


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Here is my theory.
> Ok, the Magnetic North is about to flip and that is at the same time that the sun is going into its biggest solar maximum in the last 200 years, on top of that we have a weakening in the earths magnetic field (prolly has something to do with the possobility it is about to flip).
> So, because of all those things our weather is CRAZY around the world and the animals are just changing along with all the other changes. That is just my .02


Well said


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Is it just me, or is there something strange going on in the animal world around us?


Just my own observation, but yes, something's very wrong. I've learned not to mention it because every time I do, I just get guffaws and lame jokes in response.

Badgers, porcupines, squirrels, potguts ...nothing like they were just a few years ago.

As for birds, my backyard has always been an aviary up until the last two years, and this year it's quiet as a graveyard. Today's sunny and warm, but there's not even any starlings out there. I usually go through 50 lbs of seed each month from Xmas until April. This year, I haven't finished off the first bag yet.

Natural cycle? Pollutants? Just how much mercury is out there? Nitric oxide? Sulfuric dioxide? My imagination? Who knows?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Just my own observation, but yes, something's very wrong. I've learned not to mention it because every time I do, I just get guffaws and lame jokes in response.
> 
> Badgers, porcupines, squirrels, potguts ...nothing like they were just a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Interesting......no Starlings last year and none yet this year. Last year we saw only one or two Hummingbirds. Sparrows are sure enjoying the bird seed along with more of those weird Dove's. It is different than previous years.....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

All the **** Starlings have been hanging around at my work by the 100's. I have also noticed the shifting seasons, back ten years ago or more winter seemed to start in November at the latest, besides this year the last several years winter hasn't really hit until December or even Jan. Then on top of that, the winter storms seem to linger clear into the middle of spring. A few friends of mine said they have noticed the leaves falling off later and later on the muzzy hunt.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Welll I don't mean to bore anyone....but the earth does not rotate on its axis in a perfect rotation like a basketball on the finger of a Globetrotter. It wobbles on it's axis like a top and every 23,000 years it does a complete swap. So in 23,000 years from now the northern hemisphere will be in the middle of summer....and the middle of winter will be in July. This is call precession. Just thought I'd mention that since Jahan mentioned the winter starting and end later. 

While we are talking boring facts the earths orbit around the sun becomes becomes more and slightly less oval every 100,000 years and does effect the amount of energy from the sun that we get. Can anyone say ice age? This is called eccentricity.


----------

